# Free equipment for police departments



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

WASHINGTON - The Defense Department is giving away free equipment the military no longer needs to state and local police: fatigues for secret surveillance of drug labs in Indiana, a tranquilizer gun to shoot bears in Pennsylvania and a doublewide trailer in Virginia.
ADVERTISEMENT

Cash-strapped law enforcement agencies are lining up to take advantage of the
Pentagon's generosity. About 16,000 departments obtained more than 380,000 pieces of equipment in the 2005 budget year, according to an analysis of data provided by the Pentagon at the request of The Associated Press.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070126/ap_on_go_ca_st_pe/military_giveaways


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

any ground to air missiles lying around?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

94c said:


> any ground to air missiles lying around?


 We got a HAWK SAM battery system setup on Prospect Hill. It's for Homeland Security. :mrgreen:


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

This has been around for awhile any department can send a request for military surplus. I was just in an active shooter seminar where the instructor stated that you can simply write them and request some extra equipment. Some of the officers in my class received m16's for their departments as well as old CUCV's and night vision goggles. If your a small town without alot of funding this would be the route to go.


As far as SAM's i would want SSM's..lol..next time you get a 90/18 you could just blow the car across the median..do it enough times and people will get the hint..ha ha


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll take a Carl Gustav if they have one. Or I'd settle for a few m203's.:baby01:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Highlights from Standard Times article.

The Salem State College police picked up some laptop computers and a handsome wooden cabinet for the chief's office. The Brookfield police got a four-wheel-drive pickup, a lighting truck and some M-16 rifles. All of it was free.

"1033 program" is a good way to stretch budget dollars in tight fiscal times. 
14 different Massachusetts police departments received 2,645 surplus items worth $2,556,562 in fiscal year 2005.

"It's a phenomenal program. The best program the federal government's ever done," said Dartmouth Police Officer Joseph Vieira, whose department obtained six four-wheel-drive pickups and a front-end loader over the last several years.

Vieira said patrolmen use the high road clearance trucks during coastal flooding and during snowstorms. They use the front-end loader to clear snow from the headquarters parking lot and to periodically rebuild earthen berms behind targets at their shooting range. 

Vieira allowed that sometimes the surplus machinery appears to be on its last legs when they get it. But he said a good mechanic can do wonders. 

"We got a Ford Bronco for parts because they're tough to find," Vieira said. "The mechanic looked at it and said it had a frozen starter. We put about $700 in it, painted it black and white and put the decals on it. It runs (great) now." 

Brookfield Police Chief Ross Ackerman said his department adopted some old government computers, printers and a diesel generator in addition to the pickup, lighting truck and rifles. He also got some SWAT team helmets. 

"I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it," he said. 
Brookfield also picked up some old Army cots, which they used when a snow storm forced them to set up a temporary shelter for town residents who had lost electrical power.

"We have easily over $100,000 worth of stuff. It's a very successful program. I think every agency should look at it," Ackerman said. 

The Salem State College police took computer equipment, office accessories, binoculars and riot batons from the surplus stocks. 

"We've gotten some nice furniture. We got boots for the officers," Chief William Anglin said. "It's a few thousand dollars." 
"Hey," he added, "state budgets are tight."


----------

